# identification



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i saw this catfish that was in an assorted catfish tank , i could tell what all they were except for 1 kind. it was kinda flat and striped. probably about 2.5 inches. any ideas?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

flat? a shovelnose cat maybe? can you give us more of a description, what were the colors?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

it was sorta red and black, its not a shovelnose, i just kinda wanted to know because it was $3 and i didnt know if it was worth getting.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Probably a rainbow shark or a red tailed cat.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry I read the red and black post but I missed the flat and striped post. By flat do you mean like a loach?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

was the stripe red and the rest of the body black? vice versa? or was it the fins that were red and the body was black?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

the body was striped red and black, and the eyes were kinda pale. i know ive seen it somewhere before though. sorry im not much help.


----------

